# Europe tour



## desertdave (May 22, 2010)

Well after a beautiful 10 days in the British isles shooting castles and the pub scene and such, I am off to Frankfurt for a day, then on to Dubai. Such is the life whilst working overseas. Tough job.....But someone has to do it. I am really looking forward to Dubai, As I have some great ideas for the architectural beauty that is the essence of this city. Once I figure out how to post pics on the site I will be glad so show them off!  Anyway I am off, I should be in Dubai on the 23-24Th, If anyone is interested,

   Dave


----------

